# Leaky Graco RAC X tip guards



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

Hey guys I am wondering if anyone else has had issues with Graco's Rac X tip guards leaking at the space between the guard and the part that attaches to the gun. I had a problem the other day so I went and purchased a brand new tip guard put it on and had the same issue. Got frustrated so I put on my newly refurbished gun same problem. I was only able to eliminate the leak by putting on a RAC V tip guard.


----------



## tsunamicontract

I have that problem with both rac 5 and 10. Should just be a bad seal but doesn't seem to be. I also have been having really bad splatter problems with my graco tips.


----------



## scpainting

throw the little black rubber gasket away. the yellow solvent gaskets for the tip housing work best. also make sure the threads on the gun are clean or the gasket will not seat.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

The reason I am bummed is that they do not make the FFT's for the RAC V's. I did have a little luck with the yellow gasket but I experienced the same prob. after a bit. The other wierd thing is I just purchased a new RAC X tip yesterday that did not have a yellow gasket, maybe they only come with the smaller orifices. 2 cent part.... Priceless


----------



## tsunamicontract

they_ did_ make rac 5 FF tips. I have one. might be able to find them online still.


----------



## slamman190

*similar issues...*

I have been having the same spatter problems as well with the graco tips, which at times can be very frustrating. I have tried replacing the gaskets/rings, buying new guns, the gamut it seems. I even called graco on their customer support line, and they said they were aware of problem, and are "working on it". 

Splatter is minimized with a new gun, and when spraying oil. (perhaps molecule size is affecting how badly it leaks?) I also find that having the pressure as low as possible also helps reduce the splatter. Even though splatter is reduced, any splatter to me is unacceptable.

We shoot a lot of latex on our interior trim work, which is bad for splattering. You learn to start your passes off the frames, but there are always problem areas where this is not possible such as archways.

I wonder if the only way to get around this is to use an HVLP instead of an airless. 

I hadn't thought of using the fine finish tip gasket, I should try and procure one. We normally use a 211 to 411 depending on the surface. (doors vs casings etc)

I also wonder if you could find a beefier gasket at a plumbing or pressure supply place... anybody tried that?

Dan


----------



## Bender

What do you mean by splatter? After you let go of the trigger, or while spraying?


----------



## [email protected]

The best thing you can do with Graco Spray tip is throw it away. I have over the years have had so many issues with them, that I will be glad when I burn up my last free one. I have been happy of late with Painter Supply ones of late.1-877-572-4683


----------



## scpainting

Bender said:


> What do you mean by splatter? After you let go of the trigger, or while spraying?


after you let go of the trigger its called pissing


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

*Leak not splatter*

The prob. I am having is leaking at the tip guard not splatter, splattering is definitely related to needing to replace the needle in your gun or take it apart and clean it, you might have a paint goober in there bub. Anywho I called Graco today and have not heard back but.....I might check out another companies tips.


----------



## scpainting

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> The prob. I am having is leaking at the tip guard not splatter, splattering is definitely related to needing to replace the needle in your gun or take it apart and clean it, you might have a paint goober in there bub. Anywho I called Graco today and have not heard back but.....I might check out another companies tips.


graco is the best there ever was, albeit i have cussed their junk. get a monkey wrench and tighten that tip. they call it "hand tight" bs!, torque it to 75ftlbs.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

*Check this*



slamman190 said:


> I hadn't thought of using the fine finish tip gasket, I should try and procure one. We normally use a 211 to 411 depending on the surface. (doors vs casings etc)


http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2501&highlight=titan+orifice


Check the link scroll to picture ..these are cool and work real nice.


----------



## scpainting

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2501&highlight=titan+orifice
> 
> 
> Check the link scroll to picture ..these are cool and work real nice.


sorry...never seen that what are you painting? cabinets?


----------



## johnpaint

If you put a little throat seal on the rubber before you screw it in.Also paint gets on both sides of the rubber and get hard this needs to be scraped off. the throat seal keeps it from drying.


----------



## Workaholic

I have not been having this problem, when i get leaky i replace the gasket and all is good. Try switching to titan ff tips. Also rac5 does have ff tips they are just hard to find as they are dated.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

*UPdate*



Workaholic said:


> Try switching to titan ff tips.





johnpaint said:


> If you put a little throat seal on the rubber before you screw it in.Also paint gets on both sides of the rubber and get hard this needs to be scraped off. the throat seal keeps it from drying.


Thanks for the tips . So I called Graco Rep and he put me through to a Graco Tech and they were unsure of the problem and so they ended up just sending me like a whole package filled with some new guards and gaskets. Sure enough no more problem.


----------

